# 99363 and 99364



## evanasse (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello!  I am aware of Medicare not covering these codes as bundled to an E/M service.  Is anyone aware of what insurances do cover the codes?  Thank You!


----------



## Theresa Yeager (Feb 23, 2010)

You did have mod 25 on your E&M code right?  It appears you can only bill these codes every 90 days.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 23, 2010)

CMS issued a statment when these codes were introduced that their intention was to bundle these codes with E&M codes even with a 25 modifier.  The reimbursement is very good and yes you must have a solid 90 timeframe in between codes not a day shy of 90 either!


----------

